# a few recent projects



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

36ft hatarras at local. Boat yard. Boat top was destroyed during hurricane Isaac while boat was in south Louisiana. I'm repairing the mangled legs and welding all the legs back onto the top


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

26 ft boat, also from Louisiana, now in Pensacola Florida. Boat top legs had cracks all the way around, welded all the cracks.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

A few sets of rod holder's


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I like your work. I might get you to weld some support legs for my center console hard top when I get to that point.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutly friend. Pff members get discount priceing


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pics of your craftsmanship!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That weld on the tower leg is called a "gorilla weld"..!!


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol, had to be like that, dirty oxidized aluminum, and it was a stress point cracked all the way around on both sides. I made thick welds like that to ensure it would never break at the point again. Was just a matter of time before the whole top collapsed foward.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

And it will crack again right at the weld. what is needed is another support leg. I'm no structure expert but my T top broke somewhat like that and the only solution was to weld another short leg on it for double support. It's the second leg that's down from the top of the canvas the top leg was the only one there when originally made. both port and stbd. sides cracked.:thumbup:


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

It may, but hopefully not. I don't think the owner wanted to pay to add extra support legs or I would have


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Top installed today on haterras boat


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

This set is free


----------

